# Do power cords go bad?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

My macbook pro power cord doesn't have the little LED lit up anymore, and it doesn't seem to be charging either, so now that my 15 minutes of battery power is up, it's in sleep mode and I can't even get it to wake up to close everything and shut it down.  How do I know if I need to replace the cord or if there's something else funky going on? And if it does need replaced, is it safe to assume that I only need the part with the brick? Or just do the whole thing?

Also, which cord do I need? I see a few on google's shopping results that range anywhere from $20 to $140....

Apple's page is taking it's sweet time loading, so I have no idea how much a replacement cord is, but I'm sure as with everything else it's expensive. 

***Edited to add: OK, it looks like I can get two different styles--a "T-shaped" one, or an "L-shaped" one. There is mention of the L-shaped cords not working too well on 2008 models (mine is from around 2006-ish--or at least that's when I purchased it as a refurb) without some sort of firmware update, which I would not be able to get until the battery is at least somewhat charged. However, it looks like I might have some pulling apart at the T-shaped section of the plug, so if the L-shaped one would work, that's probably what I would prefer (and it appears to be all that Apple's website seems to offer, unless I just am not searching for the right thing). I'd like to get a replacement ordered ASAP, please help!


----------

